# Anyone else mad about the Rover items?



## Katelyn (Jan 17, 2018)

I?m pretty mad that I can only get 3 screens and 1 stool. I like to decorate part of my camp as whatever event is going on/was going on most recently and that amount of stuff just won?t cut it.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm not mad...but perhaps they will enable trading at some point so we can trade for items amongst friends? That would be nice in cases like this!


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 17, 2018)

I’m madder about the winter butterflies’ catch rates. Out of ten that spawn, I catch one at max - consistently. At this rate, I won’t be able to get the second set of Rover items at all... >_<


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 17, 2018)

It would be nice to complete the Rover items, but the catch rate for the second wave is abysmal and even if I used up my leaf tickets, I still won't be able to complete it.


----------

